# Como arranco el motor de CD



## br1 (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo algunos problemas con un proyecto, consiste en el arranque, cambio de giro, control de velocidad y programación,... je...

Tengo un motorreductor mattke [CD (+24V) MAM24/050P4I36------135154, es todo lo que dice en él]. Para el cambio de giro usé un L298N y para el control de velocidad uso un PWM [una DAQ ni (tarjeta de adquisición de datos de National Instrument) y programación G (en LabVIEW)] y sus respectivos reguladores de voltaje, diodos (1N4004) y compuertas analogicas (NAND) como protección y requerimientos.

Cuando hice la primera prueba, todo marcho bajo control, pero en las pruebas posteriores ya no jalo, la verdad creo que me lo heche.

Entonces quise probar el sistema, solo con el motor y un puente h, sin el uso del pwm. El puente que use es el L293B conectado como muestra el datasheet, lo unico que he conseguido es, que al activar un sentido, el motor se activa pero no gira, y viceversa cuando activo el otro sentido. Creo que le hace falta corriente? dado que uso una fuente de 1A. El voltaje de salida si lo da. Lo chistoso fue que si jalo la 1a vez que lo probe con el L298N y la misma fuente.

Si tiene algun aporte que me sirva, aunque sea solo para hacer girar el motor de CD, me sería de gran ayuda... No encuentro información alguna del motor pero creo que funciona con mas Amperaje. 

Si quieren ver mi circuito, digan y subo la foto....


----------



## Cacho (Abr 30, 2009)

Moví tu tema. En esta sección va a encontrar respuestas que en la otra no.

Saludos


----------



## br1 (Abr 30, 2009)

mercy..


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 30, 2009)

hola que datos tienes del motor voltaje de alimentacion cd, amperaje lo que quieres es controlar el motor en los dos sentidos? saludos


----------



## br1 (May 4, 2009)

Hola eddy70. 
Si, quiero mover el motor en los 2 sentidos y necesito que gire lento. Lo unico que se del motor es: 
es un motorreductor, la marca es MATTKE,
es de CD,  funciona con +24V, 
pero no tengo idea del amperaje que requiere.


----------



## br1 (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola otra vez. Como se conecta un motor de cd con cuatro cables. He conectado solamente motores con 2 cables, pero con 4, no se que onda. si alguien puede orientarme???


----------

